# Daten Streamen mit Servlets.



## RoNa (19. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss lange Berechnungen aufm Server machen und der Client soll den aktuellen Stand der Berechnung mitbekommen.

Die Daten werden von einem Servlet weggeschict und als Client will/soll ich den Apache HTTP Client 3.x benutzen.

Hat sowas schon jemand gemacht?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Beispielcode?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## fastjack (19. Sep 2011)

[Apache-SVN] Contents of /httpcomponents/oac.hc3x/trunk/src/examples/ClientApp.java
[Apache-SVN] Contents of /httpcomponents/oac.hc3x/trunk/src/examples/PostXML.java

Ich würde die Eingabewerte per URL schicken. Im Server sitzt ein Servlet und antwortet mit JSON. mit dem HttpClient die Response (JSON) auslesen, fertig.


----------



## RoNa (20. Sep 2011)

Soweit so gut, die Technik die dort ablaufen soll ist klar. Der Clou ist aber, der Server "fluscht" die Teile der Antwort. Der Client soll die Fragmente empfangen und schon mal darstellen.

Irgendwann, soll der Server sagen: "jetzt bin ich fertig".

Muss man für solches Verhalten etwas besonderes tun?

Robert


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

Da würde ich so eine Art Chunks verschicken und kennzeichnen, ob es sich um das letzte Chunk einer "Serie" handelt. Oder besser gleich aufs Ende verzichten und den Client so machen, das er immer mit Chunks umgehen, bzw. darstellen kann.


----------



## RoNa (21. Sep 2011)

Genau das bräuchte ich. Kann Apache HTTP Client 'out of the Box' mit solchen Chunks umgehen? Wenn nein, was muss ich auf der clientsite konfigurieren?

Reicht auf dem Server nur ein 'flush()' auf dem Outputstream?

Gruß,

Robert


----------

